# Testudo Hermanni



## abell114 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is a Testudo Hermanni Hermanni or a Hermanni Boettggeri?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi abell114:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

I'm not good with the Mediterranean tortoises, but we DO have some who ARE and I'm sure one of them will come along shortly and give you an answer.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## October (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to TFO! 

I think we'll need clearer pictures, especially of the plastron, but someone may be able to tell without.


----------



## Zouave (Jun 6, 2011)

You will need to take some clearer pictures i'm afraid. Until then you can try to determine its identity yourself with the help of this thread. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Western-Hermann-s-vs-Eastern-Hermann-s#axzz1OYmT1TrT 

It is not so simple to tell the difference between the east and west unfortunately. Still not 100% positive on the identity of mine. lol If you are going to take new pics make sure to get the bottom view (plastron), side view of head and a view from the rear (like you were following in traffic! lol).


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't see _any_ photos opening in your post?!

It's actually very easy to tell Easterns (and Dalmatians) from Westerns with a few clear photos. Especially helpful would be photos of the entire plastron, a photo from directly above showing the whole carapace, a photo of the head area with the head extended and a photo of the tortoise from the side would help too but isn't always necessary.


----------



## abell114 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My name is Andrew and am located in Florida.

I am actually considering purchasing this little guy... all opinions are welcome. I have posted a couple extra pictures below. If anything seems abnormal please mention.

I'd figure I would run it past the experts first 














I also believe he is a male? does anyone else agree?

I am considering purchasing from a guy named Andy in Summerville, SC (World of Exotic Pets)

Anybody familiar?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its a male too, Andrew.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely an Eastern Hermann's _Testudo hermanni boettgeri_. I agree with Yvonne, it looks like a male.


----------



## bettinge (Jun 7, 2011)

Andrew,

Just out of curiosity, what is the owner selling him as? Hermanni hermanni or Boettgeri or unknown.


----------



## abell114 (Jun 7, 2011)

bettinge said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the owner selling him as? Hermanni hermanni or Boettgeri or unknown.



He was being sold as unknown.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Jun 23, 2011)

This Tort looks just like one of mine(Boettgeri). 
Do you know the age of this guy? It looks like a male..


----------

